#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What movie theme music is your favourite?

## Prasath

Thuppakki movie theme music is my most favourite in tamil movies. so guys can you please share here your most favourite movie theme music.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thuppakki movie theme music is my most favourite in tamil movies. so guys can you please share here your most favourite movie theme music.



Vinnai Thandi Varuvaya Music by ARR, Thillu Mullu thillu Mullu Music by MSV, Padayappa Music by ARR and Nanban Music by Harish Jayaraj are my favourite Tamil movie theme musics.

----------


## elena125

Fanaa movie music is my favorite. This music was very popular after release this movie. This is always memorable.

----------


## Bhavya

> Fanaa movie music is my favorite. This music was very popular after release this movie. This is always memorable.


Fanaa movie music is also my favorite  :love:  I love the movie very much. Amir Khan and Kajol acting in this movie was out of the world.

----------

